# The Contemporary Classical Composer's Bullshit Generator



## G.E. (Aug 18, 2014)

This is simply hilarious :lol: 
http://www.dominicirving.com/cccbsg/


----------



## mmendez (Aug 18, 2014)

That's absolutely brilliant! :D


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome! I need to copy and paste one of those for my website.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 19, 2014)

It's like they're (sniff) mocking us (sob, moan).


----------

